# How do I replace sugar for honey in a recipe



## GranolaMommy (Jun 2, 2002)

And yes you read that right. I have some baking recipes that call for honey. I cannot stand the taste of honey and I am out of maple syrup. I do however have sucanat in the house and I woul dlike to replace the 1/2-2/3 cup honey in some muffin and pancake recipes with sugar.

Any suggestions? I suppose I could make a syrup, but I'd rather not if I can avoid it.


----------



## myrrhmaid (Aug 20, 2002)

Honey has more sweetening power than sugar. The Joy of Cooking suggests using 1 1/4 cups sugar to replace 1 cup honey. I find most sweets too sweet so I use less sweetener in all my recipes anyways. If you are replacing a large amount of sugar in a recipe that calls for honey add 1/4 extra liquid ingredients to replace moisture in honey. oxox L


----------

